

7,686 Miles from Slovakia to Hawaii. How I got an internship and the opportun - MarekDlugos
https://medium.com/@MarekDlugos/7-686-miles-from-slovakia-to-hawaii-how-i-got-an-internship-and-the-opportunity-of-a-lifetime-4ee63d7c53ac

======
bepolite
I wonder why I don't see many of such websites.

